# wireless is not currently enabled



## ikartik90 (Dec 11, 2010)

(I've also posted the same issue under a thread in Windows 7 section in case you are confused among conflicting versions of the same thread)
Hello there. I've a HP Pavillion tx2000 series tablet PC with Windows 7 installed on it. The basic problem with it is that it's wireless connection got disrupted overnight. It was working last night but is not working now. I tried to check if the problem is with my wireless router, but it is yet working done with my iPod. Nor is the problem with the wireless enabling button (slider) on my tablet as on toggling it between on and off, the color of the indicator switches between blue and orange respectively. Also the sound that indicates the wireless enabled or disabled could be heard. Yet, the system shows no symptom of detecting wireless devices. The icon on the quick launch panel has changed from the "towers" to the "Ethernet" connection icon. The network and sharing center, when setting up a new connection, never asks me if I want to establish a wireless connection. And, worst of all- When I open the manage wireless devices window it displays a message on top saying "wireless is not currently enabled." If anyone has had such problems or has any idea of how to resolve it, please respond to this thread asap. Thanks a lot. Cheers.  PS: I have an Nvidia NForce network card (wireless adapter driver) installed on my laptop and have also checked updating it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi ikartik90,

Is there an On/Off wireless switch from your Tablet? Have you tried the combination of Fn key + either an F1 or F2 to connect?

Any 3rd party software wireless manager installed?

Do you have any Security/Firewall Software installed?


----------



## ikartik90 (Dec 11, 2010)

I've tried switching the wireless key both ways. It's not working yet.
No third party wireless manager or security software installed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have any Security Software installed? Norton, McAfee or similar?

Remove all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

Still an issue? Please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## ikartik90 (Dec 11, 2010)

The point is that my device manager is not at all showing up the wireless driver. It is showing the Bluetooth driver but the wireless driver is not at all visible. Any solution? I'm also not able to find the wireless driver for my HP Pavillion tx2000 that has Windows 7 installed on it.


----------



## ikartik90 (Dec 11, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nostalgia>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nostalgia9k
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : local.lan

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.200.145.230(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.212
218.248.255.211
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-86-00-66-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : local.lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-5F-0E-9C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7064:667b:82af:7059%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 04, 2011 8:22:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 05, 2011 8:22:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-0F-C0-A3-00-1E-68-5F-0E-9C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.local.lan:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : local.lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:28bd:544:8a37:6e19(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28bd:544:8a37:6e19%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F74272F1-6625-4BDE-877F-4575F4073743}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F852C1FF-0633-4C7D-A803-AE338B2299EE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0D43A761-BF0A-4812-8CB7-FC046DEEE391}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75c8:91e6::75c8:91e6(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.212
218.248.255.211
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Nostalgia>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try these recommendations:

*Remove all the 6To4 and ISATAP Adapters:*

Disable IPV6 for Vista and 7=> Simple Way to Disable IPv6 in Windows Vista

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager 

From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish
=======================

Let's reset the TCP/IP and Winsock. 
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after and test your connection after.


----------

